# Acrylic tops for Dtek fuzion V1 and V2



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2008)

alright... im gonna let the cat outta the bag for those of you who havent heard. i've been working on making a acrylic top for the Dtek fuzion. 

it started as the idea for a direct replacement top that would have been much like the V1.

THEN....

Dtek decided to release the V2 mid project here. so... i tried to redesign the whole thing around the V1 but that was proving difficult to do with the divider plate and all. 

So im testing a total redesign which i think is MUCH less flow restrictive and should cool as well if not better. and YES....... you can use the nozzle kit on this top.

the only down side here is the fact that you need to own or purchase either a pro mount or a quick mount to mount the block.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2008)

better pics soon.


----------



## dark2099 (May 24, 2008)

That's really cool, I need a better job so I can keep up with you guys.


----------



## philbrown23 (May 24, 2008)

rofl

this is old news! more pics!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> rofl
> 
> this is old news! more pics!



only cause i showed you 2 hours ago. LOL!


----------



## SirKeldon (May 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> only cause i showed you 2 hours ago. LOL!



Same as me  It's just cool and maybe it will look cooler with a small led inside, not too powerful and maybe white .... with the possibility of lighting or not lighting it, anyway, it's just great, i want one!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 24, 2008)

I say a UV led for UV additives


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2008)

taking preorders. let me know if your interested.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2008)

inside view...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2008)

another one....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2008)

any interest?


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

is there a midplate and is it nozzle compatible?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 24, 2008)

There is no midplate.  This acrylic top is a single-piece, and is mounted directly to the copper baseplate of the Fuzion (with an o-ring seal of course).


----------



## DanishDevil (May 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:
			
		

> YES....... you can use the nozzle kit on this top.



And there ya go.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

sorry, didnt read it.  is there any thermal performance increase w/ this top compared w the stock dtek?  i like the no mid-plate design.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 24, 2008)

It's still in beta stages at the moment, so we don't know, but we will be testing them.  Fit will be testing on the Fuzion v1, and I will be testing on the Fuzion v2.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

ive got a v1.  im seeing a few differences in your design vs d-teks.  mainly the way fluid would leave the base plate as d-tek uses a mid plate w/ 4 exit/exhaust holes vs the 1 visible on this top.  am i right in assuming that the top only has 1 outlet, that is before it hits the barb?  this will be a very interesting development for sure.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 24, 2008)

Fit's design is more open flow.  The inlet goes straight down into the majority of pins, and then is flushed outward and upward into the entire chamber then out the outlet barb versus being channeled through the 4 holes in the mid-section of the Fuzion.  This should yield a higher flow, and give the block even less restriction than it already has.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 24, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Fit's design is more open flow.  The inlet goes straight down into the majority of pins, and then is flushed outward and upward into the entire chamber then out the outlet barb versus being channeled through the 4 holes in the mid-section of the Fuzion.  This should yield a higher flow, and give the block even less restriction than it already has.



thats precisely what i was thinking.  
conversely though, the d-tek v2 w/ quad midplate provides more restriction yet gives better results.  given the vast amount of data available about thermal performance vs flow rate one can only come to this conclusion.  there is no telling how it will perform until it is tested 

*thread subscribed.. very interesting*


----------



## DanishDevil (May 24, 2008)

The reason the quad nozzle improves performance is because it increases contact pressure of the water to the copper pins directly above each pair of cores.  This acrylic top combined with a nozzle should have the same restriction in a loop but with better overall performance.  That's my guess, anyway.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2008)

I'd like to start gathering a list of people that would buy one once finished. let me know guys.


----------



## oily_17 (May 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> I'd like to start gathering a list of people that would buy one once finished. let me know guys.



Just got my V.1 cooler and would be interested in one of these tops.Would like to see some figures once you guys get them tested.But looks wise i think they are great and like the UV LED option if you do it.

May get a V.2 before I install this so will keep an eye to this thread.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 25, 2008)

Good to hear from ya oily!  How's that Raptor treatin' ya?

We'll definitely be giving some numbers on stock top vs. acryl top, and I agree, a mount for a UV LED would be a very good call.  Either that...or four 1.5in mini cathodes in the block 

I can dream can't I?


----------



## oily_17 (May 25, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Good to hear from ya oily!  How's that Raptor treatin' ya?



It's waiting on me making my mind up over which new case to get .When I do it will have a new home to go into.



> We'll definitely be giving some numbers on stock top vs. acryl top, and I agree, a mount for a UV LED would be a very good call.  Either that...or four 1.5in mini cathodes in the block
> 
> I can dream can't I?



Will look forward to some test results from these tops.Liking the lighting options..._"or four 1.5in mini cathodes"_

Will look out for a pro mount kit so I can use one of these tops.BTW..nice idea for these blocks,just what they needed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 25, 2008)

anyone interested?


----------



## DOM (May 25, 2008)

did it drop temps any ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2008)

im getting ready to test here in a few min.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2008)

ok... sorry for the delay. i didnt have any luck testing on any of my 45nm chips seeing how all the 45nm chips i have dont display temps correctly. i opted to test with an e6750 @ stock for now.

Xigmatek hdt-1283 & e6750 @ 2.66ghz
28c idle
49c full load

dtek fuzion v1 with washer & e6750 @ 2.66ghz
25c idle
42c full load

acrylic dtek top & e6750 @ 2.66ghz
24c idle
41c full load

room/ambient temp is 22c/73f

setup for water is...
thermochill PA120.1 
laing d5/swiftech mcp655 on 5

the results are actually pretty impressive.

AND YES>>>>> alpha 2 will be ready on tuesday.


----------



## philbrown23 (May 30, 2008)

noice

fitseries3= god!


----------



## DOM (May 30, 2008)

Is that the CPU temp's ?

What about OCed stock doesnt show the point of going to water imo 

say 1.5v highest OC see what air vs water gets


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2008)

DOM said:


> Is that the CPU temp's ?
> 
> What about OCed stock doesnt show the point of going to water imo
> 
> say 1.5v highest OC see what air vs water gets



ok, ok... i'll get on it. it takes a LONG ass time to test all these setups. i have to pull the block apart and them put it back together and then refill the loop. er... all in the name of creativity.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok, ok... i'll get on it. it takes a LONG ass time to test all these setups. i have to pull the block apart and them put it back together and then refill the loop. er... all in the name of creativity.



is this an average of several mounts?
after reading that question... how much hair do you have left on your head?

waterblock testing is long, tideous, and very very boring 
thanks for doing it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2008)

LOL!

i use the quick mount setup and i have a HUGE tube of AS ceramique paste. 

the process of switching form the regular top to the acrylic top is what takes a bit. you have to drain the whole loop and then refill it when your ready to run it again. then bleed the air.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> LOL!
> 
> i use the quick mount setup and i have a HUGE tube of AS ceramique paste.
> 
> the process of switching form the regular top to the acrylic top is what takes a bit. you have to drain the whole loop and then refill it when your ready to run it again. then bleed the air.



now all you have to do is build a liquid chiller and see @ what temp these things crack


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> now all you have to do is build a liquid chiller and see @ what temp these things crack



5 steps ahead of you man.


----------



## ZenEffect (May 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 5 steps ahead of you man.



so about -45 -50?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> so about -45 -50?



IDK about that low... the coolant still has to flow and not freeze the pump.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2008)

acrylic top on e6750 @ 3.6ghz
26c idle
43c full load

stock dtek top on e6750 @ 3.6ghz
28c idle
46c full load

xigmatek hdt-1283 on e6750 @ 3.6ghz
37c idle
54c full load


----------



## DOM (May 31, 2008)

any SS lol

so its the CPU Temps right ? Not Core ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 31, 2008)

im using realtemp 2.6 to measure temps


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2008)

new pic... in use.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 1, 2008)

You'll have to send a review sample my way


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 4, 2008)

ehh guess us non intel people are SOL?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 4, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> ehh guess us non intel people are SOL?



dont think so, just slap your AM2 mounting on there and you should be good to go i think 

sweet piece of hardware fitseries! do you fab these yourself or?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2008)

there will be a method for mounting to amd systems as well. im currently trying to come up with a mounting bracket similar to the intel one.

i did recieve alpha 2 today and will be posting pics within the next hour. please stay tuned.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2008)

crappy pics for now but it'll have to work...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2008)

more...


----------



## aspire (Jun 4, 2008)

smexy


----------



## intel igent (Jun 4, 2008)

NICE! fitseries can you elaborate on the tops internal design a little? i'm trying to figure it out but it's hard to see, maybe a CAD drawing?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2008)

In through the center hole (width of the inner portion of the barb) then water flows outward in all directions through all the pins because there is plexi covering the tops of all the pins.  Then it flows freely upward into the "lifesaver" and out to the outlet barb.

The second pic above the ones in use is from the bottom.  There you can see the plexi around the inlet hole that keeps water flowing through all of the pins, as well as the path outward to the outlet barb.


----------



## teamtd11 (Jun 4, 2008)

WOW i want one 



flclisgreat said:


> ehh guess us non intel people are SOL?


Im guessing it will work fine with the mounting hardware on the v2 (on the left)





though i need to find that for sale by itself, or get a v2 lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes. the hardware from the v2 will work on both amd and intel. the mounting plate from the v1 will not work at this time. the quickmount and the promount will work however.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2008)

nozzles now work...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2008)

if you can see it... it's there... the red nozzle.


----------



## SK-1 (Jun 5, 2008)

ygpm


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

well... 

take my word for it....

this thing rocks!!!

overall performance is better then the v1. idk bout the v2 yet. im waiting to receive one to test. 

pressure drop is at a minimum. FAR better flow then the stock v1. temperatures are a few c better too idle and load.

line em up.... taking orders now. 3 weeks till these babies are out.


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 15, 2008)

how much are they.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

acrylic is the devil. 

- Christine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

flclisgreat said:


> how much are they.



$50 for now.

this is a high density acrylic that is hardened. it is VERY hard to crack and believe me... i've tried.

i took a wrench and tried to tighten the barbs until the treads stripped or the block cracked and nothing happened. i tightened the screws down pretty tight too and they didnt crack it either.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 15, 2008)

I definitely will be ordering one, even if I don't the actual block.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

perhaps. looks pretty but i'm sure the performance gain is due to the nozzle. 

- Christine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> perhaps. looks pretty but i'm sure the performance gain is due to the nozzle.
> 
> - Christine



i did extensive testing with and without the nozzles. i actually did 80% of my testing without the nozzles. i hate the nozzles myself.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

are the acrylic dimensions bigger than the original delrin top?

- Christine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

just a tad on the outside. but the inside is smaller. there is less volume inside the chamber.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

the black top on the fuzion is delrin. 

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> $50 for now.
> 
> this is a high density acrylic that is hardened. it is VERY hard to crack and believe me... i've tried.
> 
> i took a wrench and tried to tighten the barbs until the treads stripped or the block cracked and nothing happened. i tightened the screws down pretty tight too and they didnt crack it either.



brother i'm sorry to say but if you REALLY tried you would strip/crack that top, i'm a mechanic and i've busted/stripped LOT'S of nut's/bolt's/mounting plate's you name it LOL!

now i'm NOT saying that this is weak and will crack but please don't over exaggerate

i do take your word that it IS sturdy 

what were your testing method's/equipment?

christine acrylic is NOT the devil


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

i used my impact screw driver that has 1,060 in/lbs of torque. i figure if it can shoot a 4" screw straight through a 6x6 post then it's plenty to crack the block. i put lug nuts on my car with this driver.

http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/en/Products?cat=7&pid=237&new=50


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

heh acrylic doesn't have to crack (however it does happen) to leak, it shrinks. youtube has some funny Maze4 amongst other acrylic top videos.

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i used my impact screw driver that has 1,060 in/lbs of torque. i figure if it can shoot a 4" screw straight through a 6x6 post then it's plenty to crack the block. i put lug nuts on my car with this driver.
> 
> http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/en/Products?cat=7&pid=237&new=50



OK fits.......

acryllic is still NOT the devil


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

well i guess i should just stop now and not make any that looks cool.

and hey.... if you had an acrylic toilet seat... could you say it had a crack?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

lol. I don't see why these companies don't use Transparent Acetal. pretty sure it exists according to google. maybe you should contact DuPont and request a sample 

- Christine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> lol. I don't see why these companies don't use Transparent Acetal. pretty sure it exists according to google. maybe you should contact DuPont and request a sample
> 
> - Christine



make it happen. i'll buy some.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> well i guess i should just stop now and not make any that looks cool.
> 
> and hey.... if you had an acrylic toilet seat... could you say it had a crack?



hey man why you getting so defensive? 

you can't expect me to beleive everything your'e saying, you still haven't even answered my question on your testing method's?

i'm not putting this down man; it IS a great piece and i applaud you for coming up with it, but BS is BS.

i've been working on car's for 15yrs+ so i think i know just a little about stress point's in material's and capabillities of tool's 

once again i say this IS a nice piece and i'm shure it perform's well but please no BS and answer the question within regards to testing method's please.

thank you


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

I like the idea too but I would change the material.

- Christine


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

ok thats 2 minutes of my life I would like to have back 

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> ok thats 2 minutes of my life I would like to have back
> 
> - Christine



huh? it wasn't me 

fit's please answer the question brother


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

im not BSing at all. i have not been able to crack the block yet. im sure it would at some point but who the eff is gonna drive over their block with a car or beat it with a hammer. testing under semi-realistic situations is better then deliberately trying to break a block that cost me $40 my cost.

as for the flow rate and pressure drop tests... the block is being shipped to martins liquid cooling lab for more accurate tests. 

all i am saying here is that from my testing against the stock v1 top my top is slightly better. only enough to be able to say that though. it's not a HUGE difference at all. most peopl wont even notice a difference in temps because they dont even watch what temps they have now. this is more tailored for appearance then performance although one of my goals was to make it more free flowing and have less pressure drop. i have accomplished all of those aspects. 

i have not been open about my results because i dont want to make any false claims as of now. i want martin to have a chance to to a proper and more accurate test on the top before i let any more numbers out.

i was not getting defensive... i think calvary knows im joking around. i thought it was funny. i am well aware of acrylic cracking and i did my best to find some that was less prone to crack.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

dont take me the wrong way (anyone). im not a mean guy at all. im laughing more then im angry. actually... im not angry at all. 

EDIT: calvary was correct... it is delrin.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

OK thnx for clearing that up fit's, i look forward to martin's result's and hopefully we see these puppies in store's soon


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

all this kissing and making up is getting exciting.

- Christine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> all this kissing and making up is getting exciting.
> 
> - Christine



hey now.... no kissing. i dont kiss anyone.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

calvary1980 said:
			
		

> all this kissing and making up is getting exciting.
> 
> - Christine




you would like to see that wouldn't you?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

PG 13. family forum, anyways I would be pretty p*ssed off if I spent a couple weeks making an acrylic top only to find out the properties suck and no one will buy it other than danish 

- Christine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

actually... you'd be surprised. both versions have been really good. the problem with the first one was the poll piece wasnt big enough and the block didnt cool the outer 2 cores on quads. it wasnt a big problem, only like 1-3c difference. 

and as of now i have 14 buyers that are committed to them.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 15, 2008)

I think the problem with Acrylic is either the heat, cold or both. can't remember. it will begin to shrink very slowly until it starts to have structural defects and probably crack. I think there are chemicals that can either eliminate this or reduce this when refining but i'm pretty sure it would bring the cost up.

Acrylic has been a no no since liquid cooling has become mainstream.

- Christine


----------



## teamtd11 (Jun 15, 2008)

I used a DD TDX for years with its acrylic top, cheep and thin acrylic will expand and contract and break, better stuff will not do so as much.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

anyone want to preorder one? gonna have the first batch here in about a week.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ygpm


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2008)

Do these accept the quad-core inserts?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

yes they do... the older style though...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1000396


----------

